# [INN]Installazione Server News INN tramite portage

## Frank62

Ho un server con Gentoo 64bit a cui vorrei aggiungere il Server di news INN per

supportare la gerarchia linux.* ....ho provato con l'"emerge inn" ma dopo qualche

minuto di compilazione mi dà il seguente errore:

```

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [innd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/innd'

make: *** [all-innd] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   inn-2.4.3-r1.ebuild, line   82:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 P="" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   inn-2.4.3-r1.ebuild, line   82:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 P="" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

il build.log non aggiunge altre informazioni utili ...qualcuno saperebbe da cosa può dipendere

questo "emake failed"?

----------

## !equilibrium

le informazioni più importanti non le hai accluse:

1- emerge --info

2- i logs prima di: "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status " (c'è anche scritto nei messaggi di portage: If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant)

3- le USE flag con cui viene compilato il pacchetto

senza di essi, nessuno ti può aiutare.

----------

## Frank62

ti ringrazio per la risposta, allora il build.log completo è questp

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking inn-2.4.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Replacing obsolete head/tail with POSIX compliant ones

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed configure.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed support/fixscript.in

 [32;01m*[0m Applying inn-2.4.3-berkdb45.patch ...

[A[150C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying inn-2.4.3-runtests.patch ...

[A[150C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: inn-2.4.3/support

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying relink-1.4.1.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying test-1.4.1.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying uclibc-conf-1.2.0.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3 ...

 * econf: updating inn-2.4.3/support/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating inn-2.4.3/support/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr/lib64/news --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --with-control-dir=/usr/lib64/news/bin/control --with-etc-dir=/etc/news --with-filter-dir=/usr/lib64/news/bin/filter --with-db-dir=/var/spool/news/db --with-doc-dir=/usr/share/doc/inn-2.4.3-r1 --with-spool-dir=/var/spool/news --with-log-dir=/var/log/news --with-run-dir=/var/run/news --with-tmp-path=/var/spool/news/tmp --enable-libtool --enable-setgid-inews --enable-uucp-rnews --without-tcl --with-perl --with-python --with-kerberos=/usr --without-sasl --with-openssl --with-berkeleydb=/usr --enable-ipv6 --enable-largefiles --disable-tagged-hash --disable-keywords --libdir=/usr/lib64/news/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

creating cache ./config.cache

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for POSIXized ISC... no

checking for object suffix... o

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking for Cygwin environment... no

checking for mingw32 environment... no

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependant libraries... file_magic ELF [0-9][0-9]*-bit [LM]SB (shared object|dynamic lib )

checking for executable suffix... no

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for file... /usr/bin/file

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for flex... flex

checking for yywrap in -lfl... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for ctags... echo

checking for awk... /bin/awk

checking for egrep... /bin/egrep

checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl

checking for sh... /bin/sh

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking for sort... /bin/sort

checking for uux... no

checking for Perl version... 5.008008

checking for gpgv... /usr/bin/gpgv

checking for pgpv... no

checking for pgp... no

checking for pgpgpg... no

checking for wget... /usr/bin/wget

checking for compress... compress

checking for gzip... /bin/gzip

checking for sendmail... /usr/sbin/sendmail

checking for uustat... DONT

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for library containing setproctitle... no

checking for pstat... no

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing inet_aton... none required

checking for library containing crypt... -lcrypt

checking for library containing getspnam... none required

checking for library containing dbm_open... no

checking for pam/pam_appl.h... no

checking for security/pam_appl.h... yes

checking for library containing pam_start... -lpam

checking if BerkeleyDB is desired... yes

checking for BerkeleyDB location... /usr

checking if OpenSSL is desired... yes

checking for OpenSSL location... /usr

checking for RSAPublicEncrypt in -lrsaref... no

checking for BIO_new in -lcrypto... yes

checking for DSO_load in -ldl... yes

checking for SSL_library_init in -lssl... yes

checking if SASL is desired... no

checking for library containing krb5_parse_name... -lkrb5

checking for et/com_err.h... yes

checking for krb5_init_ets... no

checking for Perl linkage... /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux

checking for Python linkage... /usr/lib/python2.4

checking for largefile linkage... maybe

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for opendir in -ldir... no

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for crypt.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking for ndbm.h... no

checking for pam/pam_appl.h... (cached) no

checking for stdbool.h... yes

checking for stddef.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking for sys/loadavg.h... no

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for db1/ndbm.h... no

checking for gdbm-ndbm.h... no

checking whether h_errno must be declared... no

checking whether inet_aton must be declared... no

checking whether inet_ntoa must be declared... no

checking whether snprintf must be declared... no

checking whether vsnprintf must be declared... no

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for working const... yes

checking for st_blksize in struct stat... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for size_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for ptrdiff_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for C99 variadic macros... yes

checking for GNU-style variadic macros... yes

checking for long long int... yes

checking for sig_atomic_t... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking value of IOV_MAX... set in limits.h

checking for SUN_LEN... yes

checking for tm_gmtoff in struct tm... yes

checking for tm_zone in struct tm... yes

checking for timezone variable... no

checking for tzname variable... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for int32_t... yes

checking for uint32_t... yes

checking for 8-bit clean memcmp... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for working inet_ntoa... yes

checking whether struct sockaddr has sa_len... no

checking for SA_LEN(s) macro... no

checking for struct sockaddr_storage... yes

checking for RFC 2553 style sockaddr_storage member names... no

checking whether IN6_ARE_ADDR_EQUAL macro is broken... no

checking for working snprintf... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for getloadavg... yes

checking for getrlimit... yes

checking for getrusage... yes

checking for getspnam... yes

checking for setbuffer... yes

checking for sigaction... yes

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for setrlimit... yes

checking for setsid... yes

checking for socketpair... yes

checking for statvfs... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for symlink... yes

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for fseeko... yes

checking for ftello... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for hstrerror... yes

checking for inet_aton... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for pread... yes

checking for pwrite... yes

checking for seteuid... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for strspn... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for madvise... yes

checking whether mmap sees writes... yes

checking whether msync is needed... no

checking how many arguments msync takes... 3

checking for Unix domain sockets... yes

checking log facility for news... LOG_NEWS

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile.global

creating include/paths.h

creating samples/inn.conf

creating samples/innreport.conf

creating samples/newsfeeds

creating samples/sasl.conf

creating scripts/inncheck

creating scripts/innshellvars

creating scripts/innshellvars.pl

creating scripts/innshellvars.tcl

creating scripts/news.daily

creating support/fixscript

creating include/config.h

Please check the following files before running make, to ensure that 

everything was set correctly.

   Makefile.global

   include/config.h

   include/paths.h

   innfeed/innfeed.h

cd include   && make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/include'

../support/mksystem /bin/awk config.h > inn/system.h

../support/mkversion '2.4.3' '' > inn/version.h

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/include'

cd lib       && make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib'

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c setproctitle.c

mkdir .libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c setproctitle.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/setproctitle.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c setproctitle.c -o setproctitle.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/setproctitle.lo setproctitle.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcat.c

rm -f .libs/strlcat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcat.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/strlcat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcat.c -o strlcat.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/strlcat.lo strlcat.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcpy.c

rm -f .libs/strlcpy.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcpy.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/strlcpy.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c strlcpy.c -o strlcpy.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/strlcpy.lo strlcpy.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c buffer.c

rm -f .libs/buffer.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c buffer.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/buffer.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c buffer.c -o buffer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/buffer.lo buffer.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c cleanfrom.c

rm -f .libs/cleanfrom.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c cleanfrom.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cleanfrom.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c cleanfrom.c -o cleanfrom.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/cleanfrom.lo cleanfrom.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientactive.c

rm -f .libs/clientactive.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientactive.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/clientactive.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientactive.c -o clientactive.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/clientactive.lo clientactive.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientlib.c

rm -f .libs/clientlib.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientlib.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/clientlib.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c clientlib.c -o clientlib.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/clientlib.lo clientlib.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c concat.c

rm -f .libs/concat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c concat.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/concat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c concat.c -o concat.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/concat.lo concat.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c conffile.c

rm -f .libs/conffile.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c conffile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/conffile.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c conffile.c -o conffile.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/conffile.lo conffile.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c confparse.c

rm -f .libs/confparse.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c confparse.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/confparse.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c confparse.c -o confparse.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/confparse.lo confparse.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c daemonize.c

rm -f .libs/daemonize.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c daemonize.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/daemonize.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c daemonize.c -o daemonize.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/daemonize.lo daemonize.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c date.c

rm -f .libs/date.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c date.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/date.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c date.c -o date.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/date.lo date.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c dbz.c

rm -f .libs/dbz.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c dbz.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/dbz.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c dbz.c -o dbz.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/dbz.lo dbz.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c defdist.c

rm -f .libs/defdist.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c defdist.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/defdist.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c defdist.c -o defdist.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/defdist.lo defdist.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdflags.c

rm -f .libs/fdflags.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdflags.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fdflags.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdflags.c -o fdflags.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/fdflags.lo fdflags.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdlimit.c

rm -f .libs/fdlimit.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdlimit.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fdlimit.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c fdlimit.c -o fdlimit.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/fdlimit.lo fdlimit.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c genid.c

rm -f .libs/genid.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c genid.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/genid.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c genid.c -o genid.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/genid.lo genid.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getfqdn.c

rm -f .libs/getfqdn.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getfqdn.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/getfqdn.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getfqdn.c -o getfqdn.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/getfqdn.lo getfqdn.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getmodaddr.c

rm -f .libs/getmodaddr.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getmodaddr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/getmodaddr.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c getmodaddr.c -o getmodaddr.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/getmodaddr.lo getmodaddr.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c gettime.c

rm -f .libs/gettime.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c gettime.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gettime.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c gettime.c -o gettime.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/gettime.lo gettime.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hash.c

rm -f .libs/hash.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hash.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/hash.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hash.c -o hash.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/hash.lo hash.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hashtab.c

rm -f .libs/hashtab.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hashtab.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/hashtab.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c hashtab.c -o hashtab.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/hashtab.lo hashtab.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c innconf.c

rm -f .libs/innconf.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c innconf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/innconf.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c innconf.c -o innconf.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/innconf.lo innconf.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c inndcomm.c

rm -f .libs/inndcomm.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c inndcomm.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/inndcomm.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c inndcomm.c -o inndcomm.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/inndcomm.lo inndcomm.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c list.c

rm -f .libs/list.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c list.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/list.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c list.c -o list.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/list.lo list.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c localopen.c

rm -f .libs/localopen.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c localopen.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/localopen.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c localopen.c -o localopen.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/localopen.lo localopen.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c lockfile.c

rm -f .libs/lockfile.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c lockfile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/lockfile.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c lockfile.c -o lockfile.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/lockfile.lo lockfile.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c makedir.c

rm -f .libs/makedir.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c makedir.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/makedir.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c makedir.c -o makedir.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/makedir.lo makedir.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c md5.c

rm -f .libs/md5.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c md5.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/md5.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c md5.c -o md5.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/md5.lo md5.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c messages.c

rm -f .libs/messages.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c messages.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/messages.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c messages.c -o messages.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/messages.lo messages.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c mmap.c

rm -f .libs/mmap.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c mmap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mmap.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c mmap.c -o mmap.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/mmap.lo mmap.lo

Expect 6 shift/reduce conflicts

bison -y parsedate.y

conflicts: 6 shift/reduce

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c parsedate.c

rm -f .libs/parsedate.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c parsedate.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/parsedate.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c parsedate.c -o parsedate.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/parsedate.lo parsedate.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c qio.c

rm -f .libs/qio.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c qio.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/qio.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c qio.c -o qio.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/qio.lo qio.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c radix32.c

rm -f .libs/radix32.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c radix32.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/radix32.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c radix32.c -o radix32.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/radix32.lo radix32.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c readin.c

rm -f .libs/readin.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c readin.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/readin.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c readin.c -o readin.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/readin.lo readin.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c remopen.c

rm -f .libs/remopen.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c remopen.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/remopen.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c remopen.c -o remopen.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/remopen.lo remopen.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c reservedfd.c

rm -f .libs/reservedfd.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c reservedfd.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/reservedfd.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c reservedfd.c -o reservedfd.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/reservedfd.lo reservedfd.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c resource.c

rm -f .libs/resource.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c resource.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/resource.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c resource.c -o resource.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/resource.lo resource.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendarticle.c

rm -f .libs/sendarticle.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendarticle.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sendarticle.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendarticle.c -o sendarticle.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sendarticle.lo sendarticle.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendpass.c

rm -f .libs/sendpass.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendpass.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sendpass.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sendpass.c -o sendpass.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sendpass.lo sendpass.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sequence.c

rm -f .libs/sequence.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sequence.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sequence.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sequence.c -o sequence.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sequence.lo sequence.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sockaddr.c

rm -f .libs/sockaddr.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sockaddr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sockaddr.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c sockaddr.c -o sockaddr.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sockaddr.lo sockaddr.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c timer.c

rm -f .libs/timer.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c timer.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/timer.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c timer.c -o timer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/timer.lo timer.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c tst.c

rm -f .libs/tst.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c tst.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/tst.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c tst.c -o tst.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/tst.lo tst.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c uwildmat.c

rm -f .libs/uwildmat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c uwildmat.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/uwildmat.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c uwildmat.c -o uwildmat.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/uwildmat.lo uwildmat.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c vector.c

rm -f .libs/vector.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c vector.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/vector.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c vector.c -o vector.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/vector.lo vector.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c version.c

rm -f .libs/version.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c version.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/version.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c version.c -o version.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/version.lo version.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c wire.c

rm -f .libs/wire.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c wire.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/wire.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c wire.c -o wire.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/wire.lo wire.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xfopena.c

rm -f .libs/xfopena.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xfopena.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xfopena.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xfopena.c -o xfopena.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/xfopena.lo xfopena.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xmalloc.c

rm -f .libs/xmalloc.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xmalloc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xmalloc.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xmalloc.c -o xmalloc.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/xmalloc.lo xmalloc.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xsignal.c

rm -f .libs/xsignal.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xsignal.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xsignal.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xsignal.c -o xsignal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/xsignal.lo xsignal.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xwrite.c

rm -f .libs/xwrite.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xwrite.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xwrite.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c xwrite.c -o xwrite.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/xwrite.lo xwrite.lo

../libtool --mode=link gcc  -L/usr/lib -o libinn.la setproctitle.lo strlcat.lo strlcpy.lo buffer.lo cleanfrom.lo clientactive.lo clientlib.lo concat.lo conffile.lo confparse.lo daemonize.lo date.lo dbz.lo defdist.lo fdflags.lo fdlimit.lo genid.lo getfqdn.lo getmodaddr.lo gettime.lo hash.lo hashtab.lo innconf.lo inndcomm.lo list.lo localopen.lo lockfile.lo makedir.lo md5.lo messages.lo mmap.lo parsedate.lo qio.lo radix32.lo readin.lo remopen.lo reservedfd.lo resource.lo sendarticle.lo sendpass.lo sequence.lo sockaddr.lo timer.lo tst.lo uwildmat.lo vector.lo version.lo wire.lo xfopena.lo xmalloc.lo xsignal.lo xwrite.lo  \

    -rpath /usr/lib64/news/lib -version-info 2:0:0

rm -fr .libs/libinn.la .libs/libinn.* .libs/libinn.*

gcc -shared  setproctitle.lo strlcat.lo strlcpy.lo buffer.lo cleanfrom.lo clientactive.lo clientlib.lo concat.lo conffile.lo confparse.lo daemonize.lo date.lo dbz.lo defdist.lo fdflags.lo fdlimit.lo genid.lo getfqdn.lo getmodaddr.lo gettime.lo hash.lo hashtab.lo innconf.lo inndcomm.lo list.lo localopen.lo lockfile.lo makedir.lo md5.lo messages.lo mmap.lo parsedate.lo qio.lo radix32.lo readin.lo remopen.lo reservedfd.lo resource.lo sendarticle.lo sendpass.lo sequence.lo sockaddr.lo timer.lo tst.lo uwildmat.lo vector.lo version.lo wire.lo xfopena.lo xmalloc.lo xsignal.lo xwrite.lo  -L/usr/lib  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libinn.so.2 -o .libs/libinn.so.2.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libinn.so.2 && ln -s libinn.so.2.0.0 libinn.so.2)

(cd .libs && rm -f libinn.so && ln -s libinn.so.2.0.0 libinn.so)

ar cru .libs/libinn.a  setproctitle.o strlcat.o strlcpy.o buffer.o cleanfrom.o clientactive.o clientlib.o concat.o conffile.o confparse.o daemonize.o date.o dbz.o defdist.o fdflags.o fdlimit.o genid.o getfqdn.o getmodaddr.o gettime.o hash.o hashtab.o innconf.o inndcomm.o list.o localopen.o lockfile.o makedir.o md5.o messages.o mmap.o parsedate.o qio.o radix32.o readin.o remopen.o reservedfd.o resource.o sendarticle.o sendpass.o sequence.o sockaddr.o timer.o tst.o uwildmat.o vector.o version.o wire.o xfopena.o xmalloc.o xsignal.o xwrite.o 

ranlib .libs/libinn.a

creating libinn.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libinn.la && ln -s ../libinn.la libinn.la)

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm  -I/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE  -L/usr/lib -c perl.c

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib'

cd storage   && make library

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage'

../support/fixscript -i buildconfig.in

./buildconfig

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage'

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o expire.o expire.c

mkdir .libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c expire.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/expire.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c expire.c -o expire.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/expire.lo expire.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o interface.o interface.c

rm -f .libs/interface.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c interface.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/interface.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c interface.c -o interface.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/interface.lo interface.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o methods.o methods.c

rm -f .libs/methods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c methods.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/methods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c methods.c -o methods.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/methods.lo methods.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o ov.o ov.c

rm -f .libs/ov.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ov.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ov.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ov.c -o ov.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/ov.lo ov.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o overdata.o overdata.c

rm -f .libs/overdata.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c overdata.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/overdata.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c overdata.c -o overdata.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/overdata.lo overdata.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o ovmethods.o ovmethods.c

rm -f .libs/ovmethods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ovmethods.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ovmethods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ovmethods.c -o ovmethods.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/ovmethods.lo ovmethods.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o buffindexed/buffindexed.o buffindexed/buffindexed.c

mkdir buffindexed/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c buffindexed/buffindexed.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o buffindexed/.libs/buffindexed.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c buffindexed/buffindexed.c -o buffindexed/buffindexed.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f buffindexed/.libs/buffindexed.lo buffindexed/buffindexed.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o cnfs/cnfs.o cnfs/cnfs.c

mkdir cnfs/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c cnfs/cnfs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o cnfs/.libs/cnfs.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c cnfs/cnfs.c -o cnfs/cnfs.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f cnfs/.libs/cnfs.lo cnfs/cnfs.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o ovdb/ovdb.o ovdb/ovdb.c

mkdir ovdb/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ovdb/ovdb.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o ovdb/.libs/ovdb.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c ovdb/ovdb.c -o ovdb/ovdb.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f ovdb/.libs/ovdb.lo ovdb/ovdb.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o timecaf/caf.o timecaf/caf.c

mkdir timecaf/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timecaf/caf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o timecaf/.libs/caf.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timecaf/caf.c -o timecaf/caf.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f timecaf/.libs/caf.lo timecaf/caf.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o timecaf/timecaf.o timecaf/timecaf.c

rm -f timecaf/.libs/timecaf.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timecaf/timecaf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o timecaf/.libs/timecaf.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timecaf/timecaf.c -o timecaf/timecaf.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f timecaf/.libs/timecaf.lo timecaf/timecaf.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o timehash/timehash.o timehash/timehash.c

mkdir timehash/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timehash/timehash.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o timehash/.libs/timehash.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c timehash/timehash.c -o timehash/timehash.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f timehash/.libs/timehash.lo timehash/timehash.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o tradindexed/tdx-cache.o tradindexed/tdx-cache.c

mkdir tradindexed/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-cache.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o tradindexed/.libs/tdx-cache.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-cache.c -o tradindexed/tdx-cache.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f tradindexed/.libs/tdx-cache.lo tradindexed/tdx-cache.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o tradindexed/tdx-data.o tradindexed/tdx-data.c

rm -f tradindexed/.libs/tdx-data.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-data.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o tradindexed/.libs/tdx-data.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-data.c -o tradindexed/tdx-data.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f tradindexed/.libs/tdx-data.lo tradindexed/tdx-data.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o tradindexed/tdx-group.o tradindexed/tdx-group.c

rm -f tradindexed/.libs/tdx-group.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-group.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o tradindexed/.libs/tdx-group.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tdx-group.c -o tradindexed/tdx-group.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f tradindexed/.libs/tdx-group.lo tradindexed/tdx-group.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o tradindexed/tradindexed.o tradindexed/tradindexed.c

rm -f tradindexed/.libs/tradindexed.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tradindexed.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o tradindexed/.libs/tradindexed.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradindexed/tradindexed.c -o tradindexed/tradindexed.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f tradindexed/.libs/tradindexed.lo tradindexed/tradindexed.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o tradspool/tradspool.o tradspool/tradspool.c

mkdir tradspool/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradspool/tradspool.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o tradspool/.libs/tradspool.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c tradspool/tradspool.c -o tradspool/tradspool.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f tradspool/.libs/tradspool.lo tradspool/tradspool.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c -o trash/trash.o trash/trash.c

mkdir trash/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c trash/trash.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o trash/.libs/trash.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -I/usr/include -c trash/trash.c -o trash/trash.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f trash/.libs/trash.lo trash/trash.lo

../libtool --mode=link gcc  -L/usr/lib -o libstorage.la expire.lo interface.lo methods.lo ov.lo overdata.lo ovmethods.lo buffindexed/buffindexed.lo cnfs/cnfs.lo ovdb/ovdb.lo timecaf/caf.lo timecaf/timecaf.lo timehash/timehash.lo tradindexed/tdx-cache.lo tradindexed/tdx-data.lo tradindexed/tdx-group.lo tradindexed/tradindexed.lo tradspool/tradspool.lo trash/trash.lo \

    /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/libinn.la -ldb  \

    -rpath /usr/lib64/news/lib -version-info 2:0:0

rm -fr .libs/libstorage.la .libs/libstorage.* .libs/libstorage.*

gcc -shared  expire.lo interface.lo methods.lo ov.lo overdata.lo ovmethods.lo buffindexed/buffindexed.lo cnfs/cnfs.lo ovdb/ovdb.lo timecaf/caf.lo timecaf/timecaf.lo timehash/timehash.lo tradindexed/tdx-cache.lo tradindexed/tdx-data.lo tradindexed/tdx-group.lo tradindexed/tradindexed.lo tradspool/tradspool.lo trash/trash.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64/news/lib  -L/usr/lib /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs/libinn.so -ldb  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libstorage.so.2 -o .libs/libstorage.so.2.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libstorage.so.2 && ln -s libstorage.so.2.0.0 libstorage.so.2)

(cd .libs && rm -f libstorage.so && ln -s libstorage.so.2.0.0 libstorage.so)

ar cru .libs/libstorage.a  expire.o interface.o methods.o ov.o overdata.o ovmethods.o buffindexed/buffindexed.o cnfs/cnfs.o ovdb/ovdb.o timecaf/caf.o timecaf/timecaf.o timehash/timehash.o tradindexed/tdx-cache.o tradindexed/tdx-data.o tradindexed/tdx-group.o tradindexed/tradindexed.o tradspool/tradspool.o trash/trash.o 

ranlib .libs/libstorage.a

creating libstorage.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libstorage.la && ln -s ../libstorage.la libstorage.la)

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage'

cd history   && make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/history'

../support/fixscript -i buildconfig.in

./buildconfig

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c -o his.o his.c

mkdir .libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c his.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/his.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c his.c -o his.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/his.lo his.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c -o hismethods.o hismethods.c

rm -f .libs/hismethods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c hismethods.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/hismethods.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c hismethods.c -o hismethods.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/hismethods.lo hismethods.lo

../libtool --mode=compile gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c -o hisv6/hisv6.o hisv6/hisv6.c

mkdir hisv6/.libs

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c hisv6/hisv6.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o hisv6/.libs/hisv6.lo

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I. -c hisv6/hisv6.c -o hisv6/hisv6.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f hisv6/.libs/hisv6.lo hisv6/hisv6.lo

../libtool --mode=link gcc  -L/usr/lib -o libinnhist.la his.lo hismethods.lo hisv6/hisv6.lo \

    /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage/libstorage.la /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/libinn.la -ldb  \

    -rpath /usr/lib64/news/lib -version-info 2:0:0

rm -fr .libs/libinnhist.la .libs/libinnhist.* .libs/libinnhist.*

gcc -shared  his.lo hismethods.lo hisv6/hisv6.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64/news/lib  -L/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs -L/usr/lib /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage/.libs/libstorage.so /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs/libinn.so -ldb  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libinnhist.so.2 -o .libs/libinnhist.so.2.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libinnhist.so.2 && ln -s libinnhist.so.2.0.0 libinnhist.so.2)

(cd .libs && rm -f libinnhist.so && ln -s libinnhist.so.2.0.0 libinnhist.so)

ar cru .libs/libinnhist.a  his.o hismethods.o hisv6/hisv6.o 

ranlib .libs/libinnhist.a

creating libinnhist.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libinnhist.la && ln -s ../libinnhist.la libinnhist.la)

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/history'

cd innd      && make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/innd'

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o art.o art.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o cc.o cc.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o chan.o chan.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o icd.o icd.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o innd.o innd.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o keywords.o keywords.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o lc.o lc.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o nc.o nc.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o newsfeeds.o newsfeeds.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o ng.o ng.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm  -I/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE -c perl.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o proc.o proc.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c python.c

In file included from /usr/include/python2.4/Python.h:13,

                 from python.c:23:

/usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h:858:1: warning: "_POSIX_C_SOURCE" redefined

In file included from /usr/include/features.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/stdio.h:28,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:8,

                 from ../include/clibrary.h:36,

                 from python.c:15:

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/features.h:150:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

python.c: In function `PY_head':

python.c:374: warning: passing arg 3 of `FromWireFmt' from incompatible pointer type

python.c: In function `PY_article':

python.c:406: warning: passing arg 3 of `FromWireFmt' from incompatible pointer type

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o rc.o rc.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o site.o site.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o status.o status.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o tcl.o tcl.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o util.o util.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I../include  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64    -c -o wip.o wip.c

../libtool --mode=link gcc  -L/usr/lib -o innd art.o cc.o chan.o icd.o innd.o keywords.o lc.o nc.o newsfeeds.o ng.o perl.o proc.o python.o rc.o site.o status.o tcl.o util.o wip.o /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage/libstorage.la /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/history/libinnhist.la /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/libinn.la -ldb /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/perl.o -rdynamic  -L/usr/local/lib64 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a -L/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE -lperl -lpthread -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil  -L/usr/lib/python2.4/config -lpython2.4 -lpthread -ldl -lutil -lm -Xlinker -export-dynamic  

mkdir .libs

gcc -o .libs/innd art.o cc.o chan.o icd.o innd.o keywords.o lc.o nc.o newsfeeds.o ng.o perl.o proc.o python.o rc.o site.o status.o tcl.o util.o wip.o /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/perl.o -rdynamic -Wl,-export-dynamic  -L/usr/lib /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/history/.libs/libinnhist.so /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/storage/.libs/libstorage.so /var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/lib/.libs/libinn.so -ldb -L/usr/local/lib64 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a -L/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE -lperl -lpthread -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -L/usr/lib/python2.4/config -lpython2.4 -lpthread -ldl -lutil -lm -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64/news/lib

/usr/lib/libpython2.4.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [innd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/work/inn-2.4.3/innd'

make: *** [all-innd] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   inn-2.4.3-r1.ebuild, line   82:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m      emake -j1 P="" || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nntp/inn-2.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

mentre per l'emerge --info ecco quà:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jul 2008 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="tralalal"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/tralauala"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses netboot nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ps: per compilare non uso assolutamente nessuna flag

ps2: il sistema è a 64bit

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Frank62 wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio per la risposta, allora il build.log completo è questp

 

era sufficiente qualche riga sopra a quella segnalata:

```
/usr/lib/libpython2.4.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
```

comunque sia, l'errore è abbastanza esplicativo, hai un problema con libpython, a tal fine assicurati due cose:

1- se hai aggiornato a python-2.5, lancia python-updater e rimuovi il vecchio python-2.4 come spiegato da apposita guida;

2- verifica con qfile se quella libreria ha motivo di esistere o meno e in caso eliminala;

per tutto il resto segui la guida all'aggiornamento di python.

----------

